

4 Months with Rails - Launching My First App - sbauch

http://www.uhpartments.com<p>I bought my first programming book from Amazon on August 17th (Chris Pine's Learn to Program) and have been teaching myself RoR since. I work days at a NYC startup in marketing and operations, so I learned in addition to working about 50 hours a week.<p>I attended a hackathon, spent hours on Stack Overflow and watching Railscasts, and just got my hands dirty and built something.<p>I obviously have a long way to go to be a proficient rails developer, but I'm absolutely loving programming, even if just as a hobby.<p>Would love some feedback! I had previously built http://www.badnycapartments.com as a Drupal site with the same sort of goal, but a year later I'm taking everything I've learned (not just tech but biz too) and re-launching as uhpartments.
======
laironald
Congrats! It's great that you didn't just sit around on your off time and
instead got up and started coding. It's definitely the way to do it.

------
azizali
Since UI, simple

------
naithemilkman
Good stuff!

------
gdhillon
Congratulation Sbauch. Did you have any previous web-development background
like Html/CSS or you learned everything from scratch?

~~~
sbauch
I learned html in middle school (2000-2001?) and have always been semi-
comfortable with it. CSS too, which I also brushed up on for
BadNYCapartments.com.

And I definitely need basic HTML skills for my day job for html emails, things
like that.

But this was a whole different ballgame!

